# PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start [moved from XP]



## Sova02 (Jan 20, 2008)

hello everyone.

I have huge problem and i will try to be as simple as possible.

I have pentium III from 2001 (I know! - 512ram, 933mhz, 2hdds 40gb). It worked ok, so far, more or less.
This weekend I somehow lost my mails in outlook express and downloaded some program through emule to recover them. I started the exe file (which was zipped while downloading) and my pc was restared.

After that My pc just restarts on its own. 

Safe mode was unreachable. It just write some lines/text and restarts.

At first i succeded doing start with last configuration that worked and windows xp pro sp1 started. but after few minutes bluse screen appeared and i had to restart pc. It happened again and again. I think that even that text on blue screen chnaged from time. It did mention hardwere software and disk space or something. After couple of times it started restarting even without bringing up windows. It stopes and restarts itself on the moment logo of windows appeares and then restarts.

sfae mode still doesnt work
last configuration that worked doesnt work anymore

i couldnt find my xp installion disk to check that.

a few weeks ago i changed my power supply. I had some problems after that. Like power-start button on pc didn't work. But it was all ok.

I am helpless. Maybe it has to do with that program i tried to exectute, maybe it is hardware. maybe it is my old pc 

maybe all of that.

I just want my pc working again as soon as possible.

Thank you!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

welcome


> a few weeks ago i changed my power supply. I had some problems after that


what did you install?


----------



## Sova02 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

Thank you for taking notice...

few weeks ago I installed PowerMaster power supply unit (ac input 230v/50hz/4a, dc output max 370w) 

Goodnight


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

thats not a quality supply
you should also update your system with sp2 and windows updates.
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=886590


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

Also - what was it you downloaded?
It sounds like the computer could be infected with malware.


----------



## Sova02 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

Thanx to u 2
I downloaded what I thought (now i am not at all sure) to be "recover my email (for outlook express)" program. On the first occasion when the option for last configuration that worked, i deleted the exe file but i couldn't run avg nor zonealarm (!!). and few moments later pc restarted and continues doing that from that point on...

i think it is combination of rpoblems... but now i just want to get through to fix any of them and save my data above all.

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC is restarting all over again, no safemode, windows cannot start*

I think one of our computer security experts should have a look at this.
Thread moved to "General computer security".


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> and few moments later pc restarted and continues doing that from that point on..


If your machine will not start in any mode at all, your best course of action would be to slave the hard drive to another machine, pull off any valued data, and start over.

Another method would be to use a Bart's PE, UBCD4Win or Linux distro to access the drive and try to do some restorative/backup work.

That goes beyond the scope of this forum, though. 



> i couldnt find my xp installion disk to check that.


You will need to find it.

Even if this was caused by an infection, you need to first stabilize the machine to a working Windows environment before any work could be done on it.


----------



## Sova02 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for support and help...

I will have xp cd today...

Anyway this is what blue screen says

"A problem has been detected...

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. if a driver is identifiednin the stop 
message, disable the driver or check with manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing 
video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable Bios memory options 
such as cahing or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, 
restart your comp, press f8 to selecet advanced startup options and thens elect safe 
mode.

technical information:

*** STOP: 0x0000007e (0x0000005, 0xF26B4C7d, 0xF8A0D300, 0XF8A0D000)

*** srosa.sys - adress F26B4C7D base at F26B4C7D, datestamp 00000000"




so that's what is written after I start and disable automatic start on errors. Blue screen appears during windows logo. I know i tried already disabling shadowing but it didn't help. 

what do you suggest!

Thank You very muchray:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182

this could be numerous things
the fact you are running an internet machine with only sp1 is a red flag. This leaves you open to problems.
Did you connect all power leeds necessary on the board when you changed power supplies?
the power supply you installed isnt up to snuff, and perhaps the old unit took out some hardware with it., such as the video card.

unplug the unit, remove all un-necessary hardware, take out the cmos battery [coin type] for 15 minutes, reboot into safe mode.. if possible.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

AFAIK, srosa.sys is a nasty trojan.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

eneles said:


> AFAIK, srosa.sys is a nasty trojan.


Yep, it is. A sometimes rootkitted driver which may be causing the BSOD.

Sova02, can you boot the machine to any stable Windows environment, safe mode, normal mode?


----------

